# Festival of Lights // Hanukkah



## johan (16/12/14)

To all who will observe from sunset tonight Hanukkah, I wish you all from the bottom of my heart a Happy Hanukkah.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

My learning continues. A happy Hanukkah to all involved.
*
Hanukkah* (/ˈhɑːnəkə/_*hah*-nə-kə_; Hebrew: חֲנֻכָּה, Tiberian: _Ḥănukkāh_, usually spelled חנוכה, pronounced [χanuˈka] inModern Hebrew; a transliteration also romanized as *Chanukah* or *Chanukkah*), also known as the *Festival of Lights*,*Feast of Dedication*, is an eight-day Jewish holiday commemorating the rededication of the Holy Temple (the Second Temple) in Jerusalem at the time of the Maccabean Revolt against the Seleucid Empire of the 2nd century BCE. Hanukkah is observed for eight nights and days, starting on the 25th day of Kislev according to the Hebrew calendar, which may occur at any time from late November to late December in the Gregorian calendar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Happy Hanukkah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

Happy Hanukkah my Jewish peeps!


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

WARNING: *If you are religiously sensitive, skip this post*:

All over the world tonight, the Jewish People (and others) will be lighting their *hanukkiahs* (Hanukkah menorahs) *in remembrance of the miracles that God performed about 2,200 years ago in the Holy City of Jerusalem.*

*The first miracle* was God's deliverance.

For many years, the Jewish People had been oppressed by the Syrian/Greeks, who desecrated the Holy Temple by sacrificing a pig on the altar. They enforced idolatry and forbade Jews from reading and following the Torah (5 books of Moses).

*God delivered the Jewish people* through a Jewish priest named Mattathias and his sons. They led a small group of Jewish men to rise up against the 25,000 soldiers of the Syrian/Greek army.

When the Jewish priests entered the Temple to re-dedicate it and light the Menorah, only one small bottle of oil was found* enough to last one day.*

*Miraculously, that tiny supply of oil lasted eight full days.*

*This second miracle* gave the priests enough time to create more sanctified oil to keep the Temple Menorah burning, as it had to remain lit 24 hours a day.








Over 100 years later, *Yeshua (Jesus) was at the Holy Temple on Hanukkah* when He was asked directly, "Are you the Messiah?"

*"Then came the Feast of Dedication (Hanukkah) at Jerusalem*. It was winter and Yeshua (Jesus) was in the Temple area walking in Solomon’s Colonnade.

"The Jews gathered around Him, saying, 'How long will you keep us in suspense? If you are the Messiah, tell us plainly.'” _(John 10:22_–_24)_

_*"I am the light of the world. Whoever follows Me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life." (John 8:12)*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (18/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

